# Sir's CFOP Journey Step 2: Basic OLL



## Sir (Jul 28, 2022)

I have been using beginners method since I started cubing and my PB is 38s
But I have recently decided to start learning CFOP!
I started by first learning some basic F2L. After a couple of days I can do Beginner F2L, however I still do it slowly and I sometimes have an annoying case that I don't understand, but I'm doing it!
I will update this post regularly with my progress so keep an eye!

Day 1: My Journey Begins
Day 2 - Day 6: I continuously practice my F2L Skills(but I'm still not timing myself)
Day 7 - Didn't practice cause I was busy
Day 8 - Finished practicing and now I know basic F2L! HECK YEAH. This also means I'm starting to learn basic OLL which is 10 algs,so I hope I'll learn soon!
Day 9+ I was on holiday for a week with my family so no training
Day ? - I can do basic OLL nearly! just a bit more training, however, my ortega skills really help.

Wish me Luck!

*im learning everything from J Perm


----------



## gsingh (Jul 28, 2022)

jperm is nice, but i feel like the brody the cuber vid is better.
he has a flowchart: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nMrM5F8cfpnnWetO57aQ46r5tWJG5pte/view


----------



## Sir (Jul 30, 2022)

@gsingh ok ill give him a shot


----------

